# green tea and uterine lining



## bellacnd

Hi everyone I am new to this and I just wanted to know if anyone know if green tea is really bad?I am planning on doing an IVF cycle through egg donation and I heard so many different stories about green tea being bad to drink and especially for the uterine lining and then I also heard that it is good..I am confused.I am drinking 100% green tea it has a blend of Sencha and Matcha powder.And is there anything I should be doing to make sure my lining is in healthy condition to accept an embryo from egg donor.Thank you!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Bellacnd!

I have replied to you on your other intros post with lots of links that might help you. I don't know much about green tea, sorry. You could try our Supplements & Fertility Friendly foods section - CLICK HERE

Sue


----------



## alexine

Hi Bellacnd
I have heard that green tea can have a detrimental effect on folic acid absorption.....
xA


----------



## bellacnd

Thank you for your replies much appreciated ))


----------



## AmandaB1971

Yes you definately shouldn't drink Green Tea during your treatment cycle!  Which is a shame as I really like Green Tea with Cranberry! 

Axx


----------



## Lillybell

Hi Bellacnd, 

I am in a similar situation to you.  I've just had two failed IVF's with my own eggs  , so we are now going to IVI Valencia in May for donor egg IVF.  I also had thin lining on my last round of IVF which worries me that I might have the same problem when I have donor egg IVF  .  I was advised by my RE to take baby aspirin (75mg) daily as this thins the blood and increases bloodflow to the uterus.  Could you ask your clinic whether they recommend this?  I have also heard that viagra helps increase the blood flow to the uterus, but I'm going to speak to IVI about this.  I am also going to ask about an increase in dosage of estrogen.  
I hope this helps.
Lillybell xx


----------



## ash25

Hi, im sorry i dont have any advice to offer but i was intruiged lol i love green tea also i wouldnt have thought of it doing any harm so i will keep this information in mind when we start treatment!
best of luck to you   x x


----------

